# Free Medical Treatment in Public Hospitals - New Law?



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

My wife (who is a Mexican born citizen living in D.F. and Cuernavaca) told me that there is a new law in Mexico that enables a foreigner who is married to a Mexicana and has an FM-2 Visa, to obtain free Emergency Room help in Public Hospitals. Is this information correct? 

I was told by another Mexican person, that the Federal Government has a program for people with low resources, and that they can be registered into the "Seguro Popular" program, and then they can go to the "module" that is nearest. 

I have a serious medical condition that is flaring up, and I need to go to the hospital immediately. I would like to avail myself of this free service, if indeed it exists.

Please tell me if the information I received is correct? In addition, if so, can I get registered in the nearest Public Hospital/Module _or_ do I need to go to another location? What papers/documents must I present at the hospital or Module in order to obtain free medical treatment?

Thanks.

Vortexijah


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Vortexijah said:


> My wife (who is a Mexican born citizen living in D.F. and Cuernavaca) told me that there is a new law in Mexico that enables a foreigner who is married to a Mexicana and has an FM-2 Visa, to obtain free Emergency Room help in Public Hospitals. Is this information correct?
> 
> I was told by another Mexican person, that the Federal Government has a program for people with low resources, and that they can be registered into the "Seguro Popular" program, and then they can go to the "module" that is nearest.
> 
> ...


Can't your wife find that out for you? If not, just go yourself, if your able to, and find out, since it sounds like an emergency.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

DNP said:


> Can't your wife find that out for you? If not, just go yourself, if your able to, and find out, since it sounds like an emergency.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Check out the two threads here the last weeks discussing this in detail and if you can't find them just ask were they are. The titles are obvious. Or go to your Secretaria De Salud clinic to register with the "Trabajo Social" dept. there. Bring your CFE bill with either your name or the landlord's name, in which case bring your lease agreement. Do you have a CURP yet? I assume you do.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

The other hospital that is available fo reveryone is the ISSTE. They sreve all comers for a "Pay as able" basis. I have never paid very much for their care and they are an excellent option. 
The general hospitals are also a choice but the do not have much in the way of equipemnt. I had a bad cut on my head and paid 30 dollars for a dozen stiches. I was in one for a heart attack my first year in Mexico for 5 days and it cost $250 dollars.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Mexicodrifter said:


> The other hospital that is available fo reveryone is the ISSTE. They sreve all comers for a "Pay as able" basis. I have never paid very much for their care and they are an excellent option.
> The general hospitals are also a choice but the do not have much in the way of equipemnt. I had a bad cut on my head and paid 30 dollars for a dozen stiches. I was in one for a heart attack my first year in Mexico for 5 days and it cost $250 dollars.


ISSSTE is an exclusive Federal health care system Only for state and federal employees and the spouses and dependent children.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

Sorry but that is not the case in my experience.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Issste*



Mexicodrifter said:


> Sorry but that is not the case in my experience.


I belong to the ISSSTE.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> I belong to the ISSSTE.


So could tell us how you were able to do that? Perhaps a connection through a Mexican relative?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> So could tell us how you were able to do that? Perhaps a connection through a Mexican relative?


I married my wife who is a federal employee. Only spouses and dependent children, not mother and father.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> I married my wife who is a federal employee. Only spouses and dependent children, not mother and father.


I see. So unless I marry a Mexican who is (or was) a state or federal government employee, there's no way I can enroll in ISSSTE. I guess I'll keep on paying for private health insurance for the foreseeable future.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I see. So unless I marry a Mexican who is (or was) a state or federal government employee, there's no way I can enroll in ISSSTE. I guess I'll keep on paying for private health insurance for the foreseeable future.


Depending on your age and health (and location apparently) you might be able to get IMSS, another government run health program. There is a lot of discussion of it in another thread. I can't remember if you were in that discussion.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Depending on your age and health (and location apparently) you might be able to get IMSS, another government run health program. There is a lot of discussion of it in another thread. I can't remember if you were in that discussion.


I'm 66 and in good health. I think I'm still eligible to get into the system in Mexico City, but I've been putting off going through all the trámites I'll need to do to enroll.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm 66 and in good health. I think I'm still eligible to get into the system in Mexico City, but I've been putting off going through all the trámites I'll need to do to enroll.


The paperwork wasn't bad but I had to spend a lot of time sitting in the IMSS office to enroll. Take a number and wait half a day or more for your number to come up then repeat a couple of times. But it is not bad if you take something to read or work on.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> The paperwork wasn't bad but I had to spend a lot of time sitting in the IMSS office to enroll. Take a number and wait half a day or more for your number to come up then repeat a couple of times. But it is not bad if you take something to read or work on.


Did you do it in Mexico City? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Did you do it in Mexico City? Thanks for the advice.


No. It was in Guadalajara.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

AlanMexicali said:


> ISSSTE is an exclusive Federal health care system Only for state and federal employees and the spouses and dependent children.


My only experience with an ISSSTE hospital is accompanying a family member who was in ISSSTE. There was a poster in the entrance detailing how people enrolled in ISSSTE and their dependents were covered, while other members of the public could also get health care service at the hospital for a fee if hospital resources permitted; i.e. when resources are limited, first priority is given to enrolled people. I don't know whether all ISSSTE hospitals offer this paid service to the general public, or only some of them.


----------

